# noob 16v turbo setup



## 86jettajerk (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok so I have a 92 gli with the stock 16v 2.0 when I purchased it my buddy gave me a Garrett turbo and a front mount intercooler my question is what parts will I need too get and what do I do too get rid on of cis . 
Is it worth getting rid of Cis? 
How much psi can I push with out going nuts with internals ? 
I've seen all u guys using fuel injection what car is that from and what kinda computer are you using 

If you havent noticed I don't know squat about this so all the help and and links you guys can help me with would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Putting a turbo on CIS is a wast of time. IMO. I have herd of people doing it but are limited on how much boost you can run. I believe their is a Volvo that come stock with a Tubo CIS. I could be wrong. 
If you really want to do it right you will need a SEM like MegaSquirt, SDS, Lugtronics, their a few more. A fuel rail, BBM, OBX, Or Ebay. 
You would need to lower your compression, their are a few way to do it. Stack HG, Head spacer, Pistons. 

You could always just throw a turbo on it and see what happens:facepalm: But if you want a good DD I would do some reading and some home work. Figure out what you want out of you car HP wise. Then start building. 
I was a N/A guy for years, I just did my first turbo build a few months ago and let me tell you. I stared out only wanting 8 to 10 psi. Now i am at 22psi and still want more. Boost is better than Crack.. More addicting too:laugh:

I hope this helps. I am no expert by any means but I did my home work before i started my build. I think you should do the same..


----------



## 86jettajerk (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly I hate CIs I can't wait too get rid of it . I've been thinking maybe of doing a newer style fuel system and finding a intake with a fuel injection system or just getting a vr6 for now and turboing it later but I'm not sure but thanks for the help it looks like I'm back too the drAwling board. How much work is involved with a vr6 swap Or even a 1.8t too i really would like too do a modern motor swap yah no


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

my full weight A2 ran 13's with a T3 on CIS, I then turned the boost up a bit more and was side by side with a turbo Integra LS that ran 12.7....

It's all about what's good for you


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

killa said:


> my full weight A2 ran 13's with a T3 on CIS, I then turned the boost up a bit more and was side by side with a turbo Integra LS that ran 12.7....
> 
> It's all about what's good for you


So how much boost were you running?? over 10psi?? Not to burst your bubble, I run 13s in my all motor 9a 16v.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones84 said:


> So how much boost were you running?? over 10psi?? Not to burst your bubble, I run 13s in my all motor 9a 16v.


Guessing by your sig, thats in a mk1 that weighs as much as an empty tuna can. Mk2's can be pretty heavy, I scaled mine at 2790lbs


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Guessing by your sig, thats in a mk1 that weighs as much as an empty tuna can. Mk2's can be pretty heavy, I scaled mine at 2790lbs


Yes my MK1 is striped and light, I have not weighed it in a wile and have done some changes. but its like 1000 less than yours. 
My MK2 is a stock body GLI Jetta and its heavy, But 22psi moves it just fine. I need to get a better clutch. Its slipping in 3rd a little. :laugh:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Jones84 said:


> So how much boost were you running?? over 10psi?? Not to burst your bubble, I run 13s in my all motor 9a 16v.



Sometimes I see topics and choose not to reply to them simply because posts like yours, you're not busting my bubble but what were you doing in 2003? This was a long time ago and on a car that was over 2700lbs with me in it.

I can put 50hp in a recaro sit and go 10's, the car was running the same as the 12.7 on street tires Integra, this was back in 2003, if you really want to talk small just bring your junkbox over around here and i'll let you pick between a fleet of boosted cars.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

dude I by no means are getting on you about anything. I was just wondering, I have no doubt that you have fast cars or that you smash on Honda's. I was just wondering how much boost you were running on a CIS system?? 
I know it can be done. I was under the impression that you are limited to around 8psi with that system. 
If I have offended you I am sorry. That was not my intention...:wave:


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with CIS with a turbo, or blower.

The people who hate on it, probably have no idea how it works in the first place!


I've ran 23psi with my system & it was still a safe tune.

My best so far with a full weight (steel & glass) street trimmed mk1 (roughly 1000kg) is a [email protected] This was with roughly 18psi.

The 60ft on that pass was terrible too with a 2.0 sec! Car should run roughly 12.5-12.6.

I was also driving the car 600km a week & averaging 31-33mpg too!



I've been over this topic/thread before & posted several times about this bloke & others who have used CIS with great experience.

If you think CIS will limit what you have, why can RUF make 550+hp with CIS!! 



Same thing keeps coming up & I just don't get why people think you need EFI to make power!

You just don't!!!!

There are tuners making 600+hp using CIS on 930 turbos

Have a look here under Projects & 930 CIS Monster

http://www.spezialmotorer.com





There was also a bloke who use to be on vortex along time ago, who made 400+hp with an 8V turbo CIS way back in the early 90's & ran 11's long before anyone had probably broken into the 12's with a mk1.

Same bloke also ran low 13's @ over 120mph in 1983 on a 1.6L K-jet turbo'd autox car too.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is getting crazy.. The OP asked for some input. I gave *MY* opinion. I am not a Expert by any means. Its just *MY* opinion. I have done more than my share of motor building and performance upgrades to have a Opinion.
I do know CIS, I ran it for years. Is it the best thing to turbo in *MY* opinion NO its not. Can it be done Yes It can. Would *I* spend the time and money on it NO *I* would not. Not saying that other people wont or cant. Or that you can't make a tone of power. I am sure that you can. Is it what *I* would do, No..
The fact that people get Hert over One mans opinion is beyond me. What one does is their deal. If you want to turbo a CIS system thats great. *I DON'T*. I like my SEM, that is what *I* like. 
I don't want people to get all upset or pissy because I gave my Opinion. Its just mine. 

With all the advanced technology why not use something more efficient. CIS was great in its time. But *I* think its out dated. 
THIS IS MY OPINION AND MY OPINION ONLY.. 
Do not take offense to any thing that I have said in this post as it is just one mans opinion...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Jones84 said:


> dude I by no means are getting on you about anything. I was just wondering, I have no doubt that you have fast cars or that you smash on Honda's. I was just wondering how much boost you were running on a CIS system??
> I know it can be done. I was under the impression that you are limited to around 8psi with that system.
> If I have offended you I am sorry. That was not my intention...:wave:


5 psi of a POS Volvo turbo, then swapped over to a 60 trim T3 from a Z31 Nissan 300zx and put it at 10psi and the car was just as fast as the 12 second Integra i told you.

There's very easy ways around running boost:

a) drop the compression
b) higher octane fuel

I experimented with everything from re-used stock bolts to multiple 9A and ABA gaskets (up to 3 high).

What makes you think or where did you get the idea that you are limited to 8 psi? I'm sure you can run 15+ with a spacer and proper fueling, it's just a matter of getting additional injectors to supply fuel once your cis system is maxed out, then you're on N/A timing which means that you can just drop the compression a bit and run good fuel.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

When I started getting in to turboing VWs I asked a VW shop here in town what the STOCK CIS could handle. I was told 8psi. That is were I got. I am seeing now that they were wrong.. Like I said I never tried to boost CIS. It just seems out dated to me. Are you still running a CIS turbo???


----------



## 86jettajerk (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok cool so now if I wanna do a setup for a turbo on my CIS then what will I need for parts and does any body have any pics of their setup. Also where can I get some new fuel lines for the primary pump set up.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Jones84 said:


> When I started getting in to turboing VWs I asked a VW shop here in town what the STOCK CIS could handle. I was told 8psi. That is were I got. I am seeing now that they were wrong.. Like I said I never tried to boost CIS. It just seems out dated to me. Are you still running a CIS turbo???


Your mechanic is wrong, psi is only pressure not flow, all you need is an additional injector controller to supply the extra fuel.

I got away from the CIS long time ago, here's what my bay looks like:










complete (but smaller)


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I see, Not my machanic just a local shop. I am my own machanic. I do all my own stuff and I am sure you do. Here is my Compleat set up...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Jones84 said:


> I see, Not my machanic just a local shop. I am my own machanic. I do all my own stuff and I am sure you do. Here is my Compleat set up...


Looks great dude, what are the specs?

I ran a stock manifold like that too, then went with the Scirocco before the racecraft SRI.

We're cool, just don't "burst my bubble"


----------



## 86jettajerk (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok see now that's what I wanna do how did you guys convert yours too fuel injected what parts would I need too do that or what website can I go too


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

86jettajerk said:


> Ok see now that's what I wanna do how did you guys convert yours too fuel injected what parts would I need too do that or what website can I go too


How much power are you looking for?
What is the goal with this car?


----------



## 86jettajerk (Dec 6, 2010)

Im not looking too get alot of hp i just want enough too have some more fun and the pure fact of having a turbo is kool too lol. but seriuosly i want like 200 if possible and ide be happy more would be better but im not really worried. my biggest thing is i wanna get rid of cis first off i dont understand it plus i dnt trust it even thought i know its a good system, so i dont start trouble with guys on here. 

my last jetta i bought cheap and it sat at my buddies for a while and the whole cis system bascially went too **** so im just tired of it now and wanna move on too fuel injection. plus there would be so much less clutter in the bay and that would make me happy


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

killa said:


> Looks great dude, what are the specs?
> 
> I ran a stock manifold like that too, then went with the Scirocco before the racecraft SRI.
> 
> We're cool, just don't "burst my bubble"


Well I run a T3/T4 M12 mounted down not up. 2.5" down pipe and stright exhaust no cat or muffler. 38mm WG. ABA bottom, stock pistion and rods. New bearings, ARP mains, rods, and heads. ABA metal HG. 
2.0 16v head. 1.8 16v IM shaft and Oil pump Gear. The oil pump is a hybrid 9A, ABA. makes great pressure. 24"x18"x4" FMIC, 2.5" piping. 480cc injectors. MS2 v3 runing fuel and Spark.
As for HP and TQ I am not sure. If i had to guess I would say around 300whp. that might me low. My brother has a 500+hp vett and he cant get around me.:laugh:


----------

